# Sticky  SSC | Guía de inicio para miembros nuevos



## Jaru123

GUIA DE INICIO









_ Te damos la bienvenida al foro dominicano de Skyscrapercity!_

_







_


 A través de esta guía de inicio conocerás informaciones de mucha utilidad y necesarias para mejorar tu experiencia en los foros de SSC. 


*>>Si eres un forista nuevo te exhortamos a que leas los siguientes hilos, siendo el primero de obligatoriedad por la importancia de las normas que este contiene y que rigen al foro dominicano. 

*​
Normas del Foro | República Dominicana (click aquí) ​

*>>**Para mantener una idea del tamaño de nuestra comunidad te pedimos que visites el censo de foristas. También comparte con nosotros tu fecha de cumpleaños y celebra junto al foro tu día especial, para esto visita el listado de cumpleaños del foro dominicano.*​

» »Censo de los Foristas Dominicanos (click aquí) 

​ ۀۀۀ Lista de cumpleaños del foro Dominicano ۀۀۀ (click aquí) ​ ​

*>>**¿Aun no sabes cómo subir imágenes, colocar videos o abrir encuestas en los hilos como lo hacen otros foristas? Aquí está tu oportunidad de aprender:*​
/ Manuales gracias al forista *Santi92 *, foro uruguayo /


Subida y posteo de imágenes en los foros (click aquí) 

Creación de polls/encuestas (click aquí)  

Colocación de videos (click aquí) 

 
​*>>**Updates, nuevos proyectos, noticias relevantes... siguenos en Twitter y enterate que es lo mas reciente del foro para que no te pierdas de nada:*

twitter.com/sscdominicana​
​
_Ahora solo queda presentarte, en este mismo thread (hilo) puedes introducirte y serás bienvenido por los demás foristas, asi que adelante!..._​​ ​


----------



## MASIEL925

*Bienvenidos al Foro Dominicano (los Nuevos (as) Foristas)*

Y QUIERO PARTICPAR EN ESTE FORO CLARO SI USTEDES ME ACEPTAN


----------



## CarpeDReam

MASIEL925 said:


> Y QUIERO PARTICPAR EN ESTE FORO CLARO SI USTEDES ME ACEPTAN


Pues claro que te aceptaremos. Que bueno tener otra dama en el foro. Siempre haz vivido en NY? de que parte de la RD es tu familia?

Aqui aprenderas mucho de lo que esta pasando en nuestro querido pais. Por cierto, como encontraste este foro?

Bienvenidos.


----------



## K-Bien

Con mucho gusto te doy la bienvenida. 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Romana-boy

ohh claro claro masiel como no... registrate en el censo dominicano y empieza a participar... y por cierto de donde eres??


----------



## MASIEL925

hello


----------



## MASIEL925

GRACIAS A TODOS POR DARME LA BIENVENIDA,Y ME VOY A REGISTRAR AHORA EN EL censo DOMINICANO.


----------



## willy22

Ayyy que bien....Bienvenida amiga..!

Eres de New York..magnifico.


----------



## PuertoPlata

-no relaje...bienbenida sea entonces masiel.


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenida Masiel


----------



## S.O.G

Bienvenida, espero que te sientas a gusto!


----------



## wiki

bienvenida masiel, por cierto te he visto varias veces en univision en el foro dominicano.


----------



## Barnardgirl

Bienvenida al foro


----------



## Quisqueyano

*Bienvenida Masiel.....espero que sigas participando en el foro. 

Te llamaremos la princesa del foro....:happy: *


----------



## Jaru123

Quisqueyano said:


> *Bienvenida Masiel.....espero que sigas participando en el foro.
> 
> Te llamaremos la princesa del foro....:happy: *


^^ Ten Cuidado que la Reyna es Barnar


----------



## wiki

Quisqueyano said:


> *Bienvenida Masiel.....espero que sigas participando en el foro.
> 
> Te llamaremos la princesa del foro....:happy: *


:lol: :lol: :lol: , en que 3mendo lio te acabas de meter...lol


----------



## Barnardgirl

Bueno, mas les vale que sigan manteniendo esto en mente.


----------



## Jaru123

Barnardgirl said:


> Bueno, mas les vale que sigan manteniendo esto en mente.


:lol:


----------



## Quisqueyano

*Dije "princesa" porque todos sabemos que ya tenemos REINA....Jaru es el primer ministro....pero la reina es su alteza real BARNARDGIRL...:bow: :bow: :bow: *


----------



## Prince Victor

*BIENVENIDA AL FORO, MESIAL925*


----------



## jean1991

bienvenida


----------



## Dominicana Soy

Ahora digan que ella y yo somos las mismas? es lo unico que les falta.


----------



## willy22

S.O.G said:


> Bienvenida, espero que te sientas a gusto!


 

..............


----------



## willy22

jaru123 said:


> ^^ Ten Cuidado que la Reyna es Barnar


 


Nada dura para siempre......y no hay mal que dure......ay coño...tu veras..!......:bash:


----------



## willy22

Dominicana Soy said:


> Ahora digan que ella y yo somos las mismas? es lo unico que les falta.


Quien dijo eso carajo...!



.........Parecen tres:nuts: .....jajajajajaja:lol:


----------



## dahian78

bienvenida seas al foro.


----------



## Romana-boy

bueno ya casi estamos haciendo la fiesta... son 3 mujeres ya...


----------



## soyhumilde

bienvenida al foro........tambien permitimos mas chicas.....no lo olvides....:banana:


----------



## Jaru123

Quisqueyano said:


> *Dije "princesa" porque todos sabemos que ya tenemos REINA....Jaru es el primer ministro....pero la reina es su alteza real BARNARDGIRL...:bow: :bow: :bow: *


jajaja y el Presidente de la *Secretaría de Relaciones Internacionales es Wiki* :lol:


----------



## MASIEL925

QUE LINDOS SON TODOS MUCHAS GRACIAS POR DARME LA BIENVENIDA,WIKI,COMO TE LLAMAS EN UNIVISION AVER SI TE CONOZCO.


----------



## MASIEL925

JAJAJAAJAAAJJAJA MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LO DE PRINCESA,BUENO LES PIDO QUE ME AYUDEN PORQUE NOSE MUCHO DE ESTO,TAMBIEN ME GUSTARIA FOTOS DE REP DOM,PARA PONERLO EN EL FORO DOMINICANO,DE UNIVISION.CLARO SI NO LES MOLESTA


----------



## Jaru123

Bueno masiel me boy a presentar soy Jesús Alberto (Jaru123) el moderador y encargado del orden aquí en el foro Caribeño, como dice Quisqueyano *Primer Ministro *:lol:

Bueno te recomiendo que leas las normas del foro para que no tropieces y valles acorde con los lineamientos.

Si viene alguna personita (troll) que en univision también es muy conocida, hablando mal del país no le pongas caso de eso me encargo yo.


----------



## Jaru123

Aquí las normas: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393828


----------



## wiki

MASIEL925 said:


> QUE LINDOS SON TODOS MUCHAS GRACIAS POR DARME LA BIENVENIDA,WIKI,COMO TE LLAMAS EN UNIVISION AVER SI TE CONOZCO.


yo no tengo usuarios en univision,pero a veces me gusta ver que se mueve en el foro dominicano de alla. por cierto te doy un tip, aki al igual que en univision esta islachulonga y como eres nueva te voy a decir que aqui no le respondemos a sus comentarios, siempre dejamos que el moderador se encargue que por cierto siempre se encarga excelentemente del problema no como en univision que nunca baneean a nadie asi que aveces te la vas a encontrar por aqui y te pido de favor que por mas ofensivos que sean sus comentarios no le respondas. gracias de antemano y que disfrutes de este foro.


----------



## willy22

MASIEL925 said:


> JAJAJAAJAAAJJAJA MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LO DE PRINCESA,BUENO LES PIDO QUE ME AYUDEN PORQUE NOSE MUCHO DE ESTO,TAMBIEN ME GUSTARIA FOTOS DE REP DOM,PARA PONERLO EN EL FORO DOMINICANO,DE UNIVISION.CLARO SI NO LES MOLESTA


 
...Puede ser que llegues a Reyna pronto....!


----------



## Barnardgirl

Hmmm...En ese caso, la posición de Barnardgirl se elevaría a Emperatriz. Para el gusto de muchos y el disgusto de otros


----------



## willy22

Barnardgirl said:


> Hmmm...En ese caso, la posición de Barnardgirl se elevaría a Emperatriz. Para el gusto de muchos y el disgusto de otros
> 
> *Te voy a recomendar que no me ridiculices o trates de querer que yo me encojone delante de otros, Willy que no te daré el gusto*.


 
No entiendo donde te he *ridiculizado* y donde He tratado que Barnardgirl(Tu) *se encojone( no sabia que tenias testiculos)*.....Y como es que sabes que Tu podrias "*darme* *gusto"* con eso.?
Muchacha,deja tus incoherencias e insensatez(por no decir otras cosas),que para mi Tu eres tan solo un forista mas.

.......Y creo que se te fue la mano en tu comentario y deberias disculparte.


----------



## Barnardgirl

Tu has estado haciendo conmentarios indirectos hace varios dias hacia mi, mi reaccion sobre esto no se debe a solamente que tu quieras decirle a la nueva forista que ella tiene el potencial de reina, cuando tu bien sabes cuan yo he defendido mi titulo como reina del Caribe en este foro y en general.....yo sere lo que sea, menos pendeja Willy. 


No se exactamente lo que pretendes pero manten tu distancia, si tienes algo que decirme hagamoslo por PM.


----------



## soyhumilde

vaya.... habra que pedir cacao....jajajajja.... alguien debe rendirse....


----------



## Quisqueyano

*Pero chicos, ¿Qué es lo que está pasando con ustedes? hno: 

No saben que este es un thread en el que se le está dando la bienvenida a una nueva forista…compórtense como las personas educadas e inteligentes que son….dejen esas peleitas absurdas para otro lugar. :bash: *


----------



## Barnardgirl

..


----------



## Prince Victor

JE-JE-JE...POR SUPUESTO, CLARO QUE SI, POR ESO TOTALMENTE ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON QUISQUEYANO LO QUE DIJO. hno:


----------



## willy22

Barnardgirl said:


> *Tu has estado haciendo conmentarios indirectos hace varios dias hacia mi*, mi reaccion sobre esto no se debe a solamente que tu quieras decirle a la nueva forista que ella tiene el potencial de reina, cuando tu bien sabes cuan *yo he defendido mi titulo como reina del Caribe* en este foro y en general.....*yo sere lo que sea, menos pendeja Willy. *
> 
> 
> No se exactamente lo que pretendes *pero manten tu distancia*, si tienes algo que decirme hagamoslo por PM.


 

*PRIMERO: No sabia que en este foro existia Titulo de REYNA DEL FORO DEL CARIBE,crei que solo eran Moderadores y Administradores(hasta donde se),deberia de un Moderador aclarar esto y en su defecto,escribirle al Administrador,y si asi fuere,pido disculpa por mi ignorancia de lo mismo.*

*SEGUNDO: No tienes porque decirme que mantega distancia contigo porque nunca he estado cerca de ti y ni me interesa y tus amenazas me tienen sin cuidado, porque me he sabido comportar con respeto hacia los demas,al contrario de ti,que casi con todos aqui has tenido fricciones.*

*TERCERO:* *Que "seas lo que sea",no lo se ,ni me interesa, y si eres pendeja o no,solo lo sabes tu(eso creo).*



*Y no me interesa seguir contestandote estas estupideces.*


----------



## willy22

Barnardgirl said:


> Simplemente que hay varios foristas que me tienen "beef" por mis pocisiones sobre algunas cosas en RD...y les encanta hablarme en indirectas...ya me estoy cansando de esa mierd.a...al que tenga que decirme algo que me lo diga por PM.


 
Aqui nadie te habla en *indirectas,*aqui se defienden posiciones, si no puedes mantener un debate,entonces no opines y punto...Quien dijo que todo el mundo tiene que estar de acuerdo con las tuyas.


----------



## Barnardgirl

..


----------



## K-Bien

Señores, ya basta con estos pleítos. 

Jaru, favor de borrar todos los comentarios de este hilo que no esten relacionado a la bienvenida de Masiel.


----------



## willy22

Pido disculpas a La nueva forista Masiel,pero si se dan cuanta,Barnardgirl se dirigio directamente a mi y no me iba a quedar callado.


----------



## Hook89

^^ ya tranquilos no discutan, hay que hacer el amor no la guerra:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Volviendo al tema bienvenida MASIEL925, me presento ante ti mi nombre es Gustavo y soy mexicano, estoy en este foro por que me interesa mucho la construccion del metro de SD

Ojala te la pases muy chido y participes constantemente :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

:dance: :dance:


----------



## Barnardgirl

..


----------



## Dominicano102

Bienvenidos Masiel....Welcome to the Dominican Forum

Senores...recuerden que este es un FORO SOLAMENTE....no un castillo adonde hay reina,princesa, o rey

Banardgirl no quiero que creas que estoy en contra tuya porque no lo estoy....tu eres muy chevere...pero en serio chica ya deja eso de que eres la reina or whatever...esto es solo un foro....si sigues asi vas a buscar que todos esten en contra tuya....porque ya por lo que veo estas perdiendo muchos fans...

Bueno esto es solo un consejo....se que eres muy intelligente i me entederas..y disculpa si no te gusto...fue con buena intencion:cheers:


----------



## Barnardgirl

Gracias...lo tomare en cuenta desde ahora en adelante.


----------



## soyhumilde

hay una nueva integrante del foro....pudiera retirarse si percibe que hay discordia entre los foristas... cosa que de fondo no existe...solo un mal entendido entre buenos aportadores al foro...creo que unos privados entre si los pondran menos emocionales a ambos...

animense a escribirse...total, seguiremos aqui.... y seguiremos bien..

cuidense.


----------



## Jaru123

*willy22 y Barnardgirl, creo que un foro no es lugar para resorber sus diferencias, por favor les pido que no sigan en esta pelea que no tiene ningún objetivo.

Con eso digo todo, les pido que no sigan mas con esto o sino tendré que tomar medidas drásticas, háganlo por el bien del foro y de ustedes.*


----------



## Barnardgirl

Jaru por favor, borra todas los posts que no tengan que ver con la bienvenida de Massiel, y de paso pido disculpas. Tratare de no caer en provocaciones.


----------



## willy22

jaru123 said:


> *willy22 y Barnardgirl, creo que un foro no es lugar para *resorber sus diferencias, por favor les pido que no sigan en esta pelea que no tiene ningún objetivo.*
> 
> *Con eso digo todo, les pido que no sigan mas con esto o sino tendré que tomar medidas drásticas, háganlo por el bien del foro y de ustedes.*


 


Muchas gracias Jaru,pero creo que debiste leer todos los temas desde el principio...ya me disculpe' con Masiel.


*Resolver


----------



## MASIEL925

que islachulonga esta aqui no puede ser es el forista mas despreciable de todo univision se pasa creando nick para ofender a republica dominicana,se hiso una que se llama milena que aburre molestando en los foro,incluso hoy me dijo que sabe que estoy aqui,nose como se entero


----------



## wiki

MASIEL925 said:


> que islachulonga esta aqui no puede ser es el forista mas despreciable de todo univision se pasa creando nick para ofender a republica dominicana,se hiso una que se llama milena que aburre molestando en los foro,incluso hoy me dijo que sabe que estoy aqui,nose como se entero


pues si, ya la chulonga tiene como un a~o entrando al foro, pero aveces dura mucho sin hacerlo y siempre que viene la banean de una vez, asi que te pido que por mas ofensivos que sean sus comments porfavor no le conteste porque nosotros tenemos par de meses ignorandola y asi aparece menos cuando ve que nadie le hace caso.


----------



## MASIEL925

ok wiki pero me pregunto como se entero que estoy aqui no soporta esa persona,tampoco me gusta los problemas


----------



## dahian78

MASIEL925 said:


> que islachulonga esta aqui no puede ser es el forista mas despreciable de todo univision se pasa creando nick para ofender a republica dominicana,se hiso una que se llama milena que aburre molestando en los foro,incluso hoy me dijo que sabe que estoy aqui,nose como se entero


lo que no hay que hacerle caso, es tan insignificante que no vale la pena perder el tiempo. Hay que dejarla/o que ella misma se rie y se llore. Que coja gusto con el/ella misma/o.


----------



## MASIEL925

bueno solo quiero compartir tranquila con ustedes estare lo mas que pueda aqui,gracias a todos por la bienvenida


----------



## Higüeyano

wiki said:


> bienvenido a esta gran familia.
> 
> te doy un tip, en el foro hay "trolls" o maniacos que dedican su patetica existencia a envidiar a otros paises con comentarios ridiculos, nunca le contestes porque ellos siempre trendran la razon, asi que ni te molestes en contestarles.
> 
> pasala bien en el foro, si tienes un a~o visitando el foro entonces ya sabes todo lo que se mueve en el foro.


Asi es Wiki, ya se quien es el Troll y la verdad que a este señor lo mejor es dejarlo tranquilo, y seguir pa´lante.

Saludos


----------



## Romana-boy

Bienvenido a los nuevos!!!!!


----------



## PuertoPlata

-bienbenido higueyano....

-y a los demas tambien.


----------



## Higüeyano

Gracias PuertoPlata.


----------



## Taipei 101

Hey como estan mi gente?


----------



## Prince Victor

Hola, y bienvenido al foro. 

Estoy bien.


----------



## IRONHAWK

Hola! Me acabo de registrar y Queria participar en este foro si se puede.


----------



## Higüeyano

Bienvenido IronHawk^^


----------



## Prince Victor

^^ Bienvenido al foro, Ironhawk.


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido al foro, Ironhawk kay:


----------



## Romana-boy

Bienvenido Ironhawk, de donde eres??


----------



## IRONHAWK

Yo soy de Santo Domingo... Yo vivia en Buena Vista. Estaba en Santo Domingo en Junio, Vivo el Las Vegas,NV


----------



## IRONHAWK

Muy buen foro este, buenas imagenes


----------



## Quisqueyano

Bienvenido amigo...!!!:banana:


----------



## Matatan55

Buenas noches mis [email protected] foristas, soy nuevo en estos lados.
Y soy Dominicano De La Capital, viviendo en NY.


----------



## Higüeyano

*Bienvenido sea Matatan*

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Matatan55

Higüeyano said:


> *Bienvenido sea Matatan*
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


Muchisimas gracias Higueyano por sus palabras.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BAP DOM

Bien venido matatan


----------



## Prince Victor

@Matatan, bienvenido al foro, tambien.


----------



## Jaru123

BIENVENIDO


----------



## wiki

bienvenido domi-no, wow, tienes que darte un viajecito al pais porque muchas cosas han cambiado radicalmente desde ese tiempo, principalmente santo domingo. espero que la pases bien en el foro.


----------



## CarpeDReam

DOMI NO said:


> Soy nuevo en este foro y vengo a ver como se pasan las cosas por aqui . Me aconsejo de inscribirme CarpeDiem y como es una persona de cual aprecio los avisos aqui estoy . Frances , no hablo muy bien castellano y a veces no comprendo todo muy bien , pero estoy aqui para mejorarme . Me gusto mucho la RD que visite ya hace mas de 20 años y aprecie tanto sus lindos paisages que su pueblo amistoso. A esta epoca hube la oportunidad de viajar durante dos meses enteros y descubrir la RD menos conocida de los turistas , que sea en el centro o en el oeste del pais . De este viaje guarde muy buenos recuerdos y en este foro espero tener buenos cambios . Vive tambien por unos 10 años en la isla San Martin donde se encuentran varios dominicanos . Desde una docena de años vivo en Martinica , pero aqui no hay ninguno . Les saludo todos .


Bienvenidos Domino...gracias por aceptar mi invitacion :banana:


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido Domino


----------



## OzzyPena

---OzzyPena ingresando a SSC---


----------



## MrTech

Bienvenido OzzyPena al foro.....


----------



## Migssant

Bienvenido OzzyPena


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido OzzyPena al foro


----------



## willy22

Bienvenido sea Ozzy pena.....empieza a habla plepla de una vez....esta es tu casa!


----------



## S.O.G

Bienvenido/a a los foristas nuevos que han entrado en este ultimo mes.

También hay un thread de presentación en Merengue Lounge, es Presentacion miembros del foro


----------



## Javier_LR

hola hola!!! a tuel mundo... Bueno soy nuevo en el foro, al igual que mucho de los que estan en el foro, velo por el desarrollo,avanse y progreso del pais... 

Soy de La Romana


----------



## Migssant

bienvenido Javier LR!!!

hay un thread de presentacion el foro de merengue launch... para k te presentes... aki somos todos de confianza


----------



## wiki

BIENVENIDO JAVIER...LA COMUNIDAD CRECE Y CRECE.


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido Javier


----------



## MrTech

Bienvenido javier al mundo de lo oculto y lo inesplicable!!!

Just kidding...


----------



## Euromax

bienvenido al foro!! domi-no!! , creo que el video que puse en Youtube publicando este foro atrae mucha gente!! e'pa lante que vamos cono!


----------



## Euromax

i tambien bienvenido Javier t


----------



## el felo5

hola a todos, espero que esten bien y que nos conoscamos mejor,,


----------



## el felo5

soy de la capital (santo domingo) estamos, en desarrollo, saben que' e' pa'lante que vamos,, saludo a todos este foro sera de mucha motivacion para nosotros,,


----------



## MrTech

^^ Bienvenido felo5


----------



## el felo5

gracias MrTECH muchas gracias, quiero saber si en este foro hay paracaidista, que sean paracaidista? es como fuerte esta pregunta


----------



## doogie's

Hola amigos Dominicanos, quiero ir a visitar su preciosa isla para mis vacaciones este año, Alguien me puede dar alguna recomendacion de algun hotel estilo resort all inclusive y de lugares culturales para visitar

Gracias, saludos!!


----------



## David Js

digidesign's said:


> Hola amigos Dominicanos, quiero ir a visitar su preciosa isla para mis vacaciones este año, Alguien me puede dar alguna recomendacion de algun hotel estilo resort all inclusive y de lugares culturales para visitar
> 
> Gracias, saludos!!


Hola doogiedesigns , gracias por elegirnos y espero que la pase bien. Se me ocurre sugerirte que visite esta pagina http://www.livio.com/ la cual es un directorio de enlaces dominicanos y busca en hoteles donde puedes visitar a casi todos los que tenemos aquí , ademas otras cosas interesante de nuestro país como videos , museos , urniversidades ect.


----------



## doogie's

Thank you David. Voy a ver el link para ver todas mis opciones. De nuevo. Grancias y pasatela bien.

doogie


----------



## .::LalyPop::.

Que bueno otra mujer por aqui jeje
Bienvenida Dominican_22


----------



## jonazz

*jonazz*

hola mi nombre es jonatan y vivo en la zona oriental:lol:


----------



## jonazz

hi vengo con imagenes muy buenas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Migssant

^^Bienvenido Jonatan


----------



## Jaru123

Biuenvenido Jonatan.


----------



## S.O.G

Que hubo Jonatan? ... bienvenido!


----------



## David Js

Bienvenidos nuevos foristas


----------



## dominicanNY

HOLLA!!!!!!!! a todos los del foro Dominicano despue de un buen rato sin entral a este foro mis mas sinceras felicitaciones a todos por haber logrado ser de este foro uno de los mas visitados quisiera saber como poner fotos porque tengo algunas que quiciera ponerla.


----------



## Jaru123

^^ Bienvenido de nuevo, para poner imagenes: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500218


----------



## PANTERA23

welcone jo


----------



## klkklw

como ago un banner aqui?


----------



## Caduceo

Saludos a todos nuevos foristas


----------



## FromLaVega

Bienvenidos


----------



## Euromax

Hola que sea bienveinido el nuevo forista!!!! porfavor recuerden de participar con todo el patriotismo Dominicano!! y inviten a mas personas para que se unan a nuestra comunidad!!  tambien les doy bienvenida a nuestros hermanos Latinos y del mundo.....


----------



## ING.Earthquake

HOla !!! soy nueva por aqui , de La VEga, Republica Dominicana , me entusiasma mucho unirme a este foro y espero aportar muchas cosas buenas de lo que hay en nuestra tierra


----------



## FromLaVega

Bienvenida


----------



## Migssant

Wauuu otra Dominicanaaa!!!
Bienvenidaa!! Esperamos que postees mucho!!


----------



## Henry757

*Hola a todos!*

Hola Jovenes soy nuevo en este foro,O mejor dicho oficialiso mi entrada ta que por mucho tiempo lo visito pero sin nunca registrarme.

Gracias a todos por traer fotos e informacion sobre RD.

Espero contribuir humildemente contribuir quizas no tanto en estructuras habitacionales,pero mas bien en aeroportuarias que es mi rama.

Hasta pronto


----------



## Migssant

Bienvenidoo Henry!! por fin ya entraste


----------



## David Js

Bienvenido Henry


----------



## Henry757

*Gracias muchachos*

Gracias! me dio trabajo pero aqui estoy


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido!


----------



## Vixtor

Saludos a todos,pasando por aca para iniciar oficialmente la actividad de mi parte en esta comunidad.


----------



## Jaru123

^^ Bienvenido!


----------



## Vixtor

Yo no estoy en contra de la obra ni nada por el estilo (Yo soy una de las tantas personas que se beneficiaran de la 1era Linea),pero Leonel deberia darse tranquilo y dejar el proyecto por un rato,realizar los estudios correspondientes,ya que para ese tipo de obras hay que:
*Darle mantenimiento a los trenes.
*A la estructura fisica.
*Recursos para la construccion de otra linea.

Ademas esa Nueva linea se sabe que no la podra acabar en 4 Años,ya que esta que es mas corta la terminara en un periodo de 3 años y dos meses.


----------



## Migssant

Biemvenido...


----------



## Vixtor

Ahh mis opiniones me desespero si no la posteo xD

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida,vengo en son de paz


----------



## Euromax

**** NOTICIA PARA EL FORO***

SI ERES NUEVO O VIEJO EN EL FORO Y AUN NO AS VOTADO POR REP.DOMINICANA EN EL CONTEO GENERAL DE LATINO AMERICA ASLO AHORA!!! USANDO ESTE LINK​*

* Cliquea aqui para votar y deje un replay dale una voz de patriotismo a tu pais!! ​​*


----------



## doogie's

*Los invito a mi hilo de mi visita a su hermosa tierra*

Hola amigos Dominicanos :hi: Hace unas semanas entre a este su foro Dominicano para consultarles a cerda de vacacionar por su bella isla, pues dejenme decirles que he tenido una de mis vacaciones mas placenteras de todos los tiempos! Los felicito, tienen una tierra preciosa, y su gente es linda y calida, amable y siempre alegre! Hemos gozado de bellisimos paisajes, de la excelente comida Dominicana y de un clima riquisimo y de gente muy guapa! :naughty: Mi familia y yo quedamos flechados para volver por lo bien que lo pasamos y por lo bien que nos trataron; esperamos volverlos a visitar ojala pronto.


Los invito a que visiten mi hilo en el foro Salvadoreño en Guanaquiemos para que vean fotos recientes de sitios interesantisimos y de belleza unica que visite en una semana.

Muchos saludos :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:
doogie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717200

PD, tambien los invito a que corroboren conmigo con la informacion obtenida durante mi visita o por si meti la pata si dije algo incorrecto ;-)


----------



## Euromax

doogiedesigns said:


> Hola amigos Dominicanos :hi: Hace unas semanas entre a este su foro Dominicano para consultarles a cerda de vacacionar por su bella isla, pues dejenme decirles que he tenido una de mis vacaciones mas placenteras de todos los tiempos! Los felicito, tienen una tierra preciosa, y su gente es linda y calida, amable y siempre alegre! Hemos gozado de bellisimos paisajes, de la excelente comida Dominicana y de un clima riquisimo y de gente muy guapa! :naughty: Mi familia y yo quedamos flechados para volver por lo bien que lo pasamos y por lo bien que nos trataron; esperamos volverlos a visitar ojala pronto.
> 
> 
> Los invito a que visiten mi hilo en el foro Salvadoreño en Guanaquiemos para que vean fotos recientes de sitios interesantisimos y de belleza unica que visite en una semana.
> 
> Muchos saludos :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:
> doogie
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717200
> 
> PD, tambien los invito a que corroboren conmigo con la informacion obtenida durante mi visita o por si meti la pata si dije algo incorrecto ;-)


doogiedesigns << que bueno amigo!, si lo se que la pasaron muy de buena vida aqui! , y no te preocupes que no metiste la pata en nada de lo que dijiste! estare visitando su foro! 

saludos


----------



## doogie's

Gracias! desde ya me siento bien "chero" (amigo) del pueblo Dominicano.
Saludos!


----------



## vladi66

Hola como estan mis compatriotas dominicanos, soy nuevo aqui en este foro, y espero que nos conoscamos mejor...


----------



## rezeile

^^^^ bienvenido....... esto se esta llenando de gente que bien.


----------



## Euromax

vladi66 queloque??! compatriota! bienvenido!! xDDD


----------



## Migssant

Bienvenido Vladi!!!


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido Vladi!!!


----------



## vladi66

gracias se ve que aqui son bien nice


----------



## SantoDomingo01

gracias romana boy!!!


----------



## Migssant

^^Wey presentate aqui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=617200

ahi nos conoceras a todos


----------



## SantoDomingo01

ohhh ok! gracias!


----------



## skylinepro

*TREMENDO FORO*

HOLA A TODOS, FELIZ AÑO 2009. SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO Y DE VERDAD QUE ES BUENISIMO! ME ENCANTARIA PARTICIPAR EN EL MISMO...DIGO SI ME LO PERMITEN. SIP ???


----------



## capa186

WELCOME, AQUI ERES OTRO MAS DE LA FAMILIA DOMINICANA....


----------



## Jaru123

*Claro!!! Bienvenido!!!

Favor de pasar por los siguientes enlaces:

(==> NORMAS - leer antes de participar <==) 

 » »Censo de los Foristas Dominicanos

 ۀۀۀ Lista de cumpleaños del foro Dominicano ۀۀۀ ‎

Presentacion miembros del foro*


----------



## skylinepro

GRACIAS AMIGOS FORISTAS!


----------



## SantoDomingo01

bienvenido!!!!


----------



## Migssant

Bienvenido skylinepro!!!! esperamos verte a menudo por aqui!


----------



## jean1991

Bienvenido!


----------



## skylinepro

GRACIAS A TODOS POR LA BIENVENIDA! Y SI, ESPERO APORTAR LO SUFICIENTE EN ESTE FORO.:yes:kay:m))


----------



## Euromax

skylinepro said:


> GRACIAS A TODOS POR LA BIENVENIDA! Y SI, ESPERO APORTAR LO SUFICIENTE EN ESTE FORO.:yes:kay:m))


hola skylinepro muchas cosas interesantes que compartir y conocer ^^


----------



## Peravia3000

entro el Banilejo commmmpaiii!!!


----------



## Narcciso

Interesante... Hola a TOdos. SOy nuevo en esto.


----------



## Euromax

Narcciso said:


> Interesante... Hola a TOdos. SOy nuevo en esto.


Narcciso!! hola te damos la bienvenida al el foro dominicano aqui en Skyscrapercity! :cheers: 

tienes un mensaje de mi parte en el correo tullo.


----------



## vladi66

Narcciso said:


> Interesante... Hola a TOdos. SOy nuevo en esto.


Narciso Bienvenido a tu segundo hogar, ojala y te sientas como en tu casa, para que compartamos diferentes opiniones...


----------



## Peravia3000

Banilejo presente


----------



## enkelchriss

Que tal todos!?? soy nuevo! espero llevarme bien con todos ustedes...


----------



## Jaru123

^^ Hola que tal? Bienvenido al foro. 

Favor de pasar por los siguientes enlaces:

* » »Censo de los Foristas Dominicanos

 ۀۀۀ Lista de cumpleaños del foro Dominicano ۀۀۀ ‎

Presentacion miembros del foro*


----------



## vladi66

enkelchriss bienvenido!


----------



## SantoDomingo01

bienvenidos! tbatista e iSynthetic.


----------



## Tbatista

Gracia Santo Domingo01


----------



## serie56

iSynthetic said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Como estas serie56? Todo esta bien para ti?


na aki tranki....


----------



## iSynthetic

serie56 said:


> na aki tranki....


Que bien...:banana:


----------



## serie56

iSynthetic said:


> Que bien...:banana:


yeahhh... so dime k de tu vida.


----------



## mmesson2

!Hola amigos! soy dominicano residente en puerto rico desde hace muchos anos y me da mucho gusto ser parte de esta gran familia del foro RD.
He tratado desde hace mucho tiempo de registrarme pero estaba cometiendo un error y no podia entrar.
Estoy en le mejor disposicion de aportar en este foro ya que soy fanatico numero 1 de mi pais.....


----------



## Euromax

mmesson2 said:


> !Hola amigos! soy dominicano residente en puerto rico desde hace muchos anos y me da mucho gusto ser parte de esta gran familia del foro RD.
> He tratado desde hace mucho tiempo de registrarme pero estaba cometiendo un error y no podia entrar.
> Estoy en le mejor disposicion de aportar en este foro ya que soy fanatico numero 1 de mi pais.....


 seas Bienvenido compatriota al foro Dominicano en skyscrapercity.com! 

y que bueno ver tu disposicion aportar con el foro y compartir con todos aqui! 



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483836


----------



## vladi66

mmesson2, bienvenido!!! a tu segunda casa...


----------



## mmesson2

Gracias amigos...nos mantendremos en contacto.


----------



## Tbatista

Bienvenido MMESSON2 aqui tienes una amiga ....


----------



## rrhm

hola a todos! como estan?
yo no soy dominicana (soy rumana), pero me gustaria estar aqui con ustedes
se puede?


----------



## Peri_cles

bienvenida para nosotros en un verdadero placer, poder contar con personas de otras culturas, y con deseo de aportar.


----------



## Migssant

Claro que se puede!! Bienvenidaaa rrhm!!


----------



## rrhm

Migssant said:


> Claro que se puede!! Bienvenidaaa rrhm!!


Muchas gracias Migssant y tambien Peri cles:wave:


----------



## Jaru123

Pero claro rrhm!!, Bienvenida.


----------



## rrhm

Gracias por la bienvenida, Jaru123


----------



## rrhm

casi se me olvido, si me quieren preguntar algo sobre Rumania, ask me anything you want
que tengan un dia/noche muy buena


----------



## JXZ505

:banana:Hola a todos! Soy de La Vega y tengo mucho tiempo viendo todo lo ke ustedes hacen y decidi unirme. Me da mucho gusto estar con ustedes y estoy dispuesto a dar lo mejor de mi!


----------



## JXZ505

Claro si ustedes me aceptan.:banana:


----------



## Jaru123

Bueno tienes que coger el examen de admisión lol.

Pues claro que te aceptamos, veo que eres de la vega, hay muy pocos de la vega.

Bienvenido.


----------



## JXZ505

Jeje, Examen de admision. Y me di cuenta ke hay muy pocos de la vega. Soy de la Ciudad Universitaria, practicamente al lado de UCATECI. Pricipalmente me uni porke me atrajo el thread de las maravillas dominicanas!


----------



## Migssant

^^Bienvenido JXZ505!!


----------



## JXZ505

Migssant said:


> ^^Bienvenido JXZ505!!


Gracias Migssant, y ademas sabes muchoooo del aic!


----------



## FromLaVega

Bienvenido JXZ505


----------



## JXZ505

FromLaVega said:


> Bienvenido JXZ505


Graxs!


----------



## vladi66

JXZ505 

bienvenido!!!


----------



## Migssant

JXZ505 said:


> Gracias Migssant, y ademas sabes muchoooo del aic!


Jejej.. dike :lol:
Y que tu sabes de aviacion?, vi que pusistes un link de los registros de los aviones de JBU en el hilo del AIC


----------



## JXZ505

Migssant said:


> Jejej.. dike :lol:
> Y que tu sabes de aviacion?, vi que pusistes un link de los registros de los aviones de JBU en el hilo del AIC


Bueno no se tanto lo9 ke pasa es ke estaba aburrido y me puse a buscar los nombres de los aviones de JBlue y ya eso es todo. En realidad no se mucho de aviacion.


----------



## Werner-Eric

*Werner-Eric*

Hola a todos

Quisiera introducirme brevemente.
Soy Werner Eric y vivo por 14 años en Jarabacoa. 
De nacimiento soy alemán.
Debido a el clima enojado sé aquí mi manía orquideas.

Todo interesa que con mi nuevo pais RD hacer tenga.
Excusa mi mal español. Si es incomprensible, investiga por favor.

Saludos 
Werner


----------



## Migssant

:lol: Bienvenido Werner-Eric!!
pasala bien


----------



## JXZ505

Bienvenido Werner!!!


----------



## rrhm

bienvenidos JXZ505 y Werner-Eric


----------



## FromLaVega

Werner-Eric said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quisiera introducirme brevemente.
> Soy Werner Eric y vivo por 14 años en Jarabacoa.
> De nacimiento soy alemán.
> Debido a el clima enojado sé aquí mi manía orquideas.
> 
> Todo interesa que con mi nuevo pais RD hacer tenga.
> Excusa mi mal español. Si es incomprensible, investiga por favor.
> 
> Saludos
> Werner


bienvenido al foro


----------



## Jaru123

bienvenido Werner Eric.


----------



## willy22

Bienvenidos todos..!


----------



## xdelirious?x

hola caballeros soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido.


----------



## FromLaVega

bienvenido


----------



## vladi66

xdelirious?x bienvenido a foro...


----------



## Lill

Hola soy nueva.


----------



## Emir Jacob

edit


----------



## mmesson2

Bienvenido amigo.


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido


----------



## Atldom

cibaowhitee said:


> Naci en Santiago, pero vivi mi niñez i los mejores años de mi vida en la Torre, La Vega, luego en la adolesencia hasta ser adulto en la capital....Ahora Miami....Que les puedo decir a Vos. cuando eres Cibaaño no importa donde vivas siempre llevaras esa alegria por dentro ( No predendo ofender a nadie de otras partes de nuesto querido pais)
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos


Y vos aprendiste a decir VOS en el Cibao, la Capital or Miami?

Bienvenido :banana:


----------



## Euromax

cibaowhitee said:


> Naci en Santiago, pero vivi mi niñez i los mejores años de mi vida en la Torre, La Vega, luego en la adolesencia hasta ser adulto en la capital....Ahora Miami....Que les puedo decir a Vos. cuando eres Cibaaño no importa donde vivas siempre llevaras esa alegria por dentro ( No predendo ofender a nadie de otras partes de nuesto querido pais)
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos


hola cibaowhitee que seas biennvenido al foro!!


----------



## FromLaVega

Bienvenido cibaowhitee


----------



## cibaowhitee

Vos= Vosotros....es solo una forma de escribir... ese estilo lo copie de la correspondencia entre Salvador Dali i Federico Lorca...la verdad me gusta...espero no ofender su inteligencia


----------



## Coccoloba

Bienvenido cibaowhitee, parece que te gusta la literatura


----------



## gazcue53

Saludos a todos. Llevo alrrededor de 3 anios viendo este foro, hasta el punto que no hay un solo dia que no entre. Sin saberlo ustedes son como una familia para mi. Soy Dominicano y llevo muchos anios viviendo en Puerto Rico. Amo profundamente a mi pais desde que tengo uso de razon, y me siento muy orgulloso de ustedes por la labor patriotica que estan haciendo. Espero poder aportar en todo lo que este a mi alcance. Saludos.


----------



## mmesson2

gazcue53 said:


> Saludos a todos. Llevo alrrededor de 3 anios viendo este foro, hasta el punto que no hay un solo dia que no entre. Sin saberlo ustedes son como una familia para mi. Soy Dominicano y llevo muchos anios viviendo en Puerto Rico. Amo profundamente a mi pais desde que tengo uso de razon, y me siento muy orgulloso de ustedes por la labor patriotica que estan haciendo. Espero poder aportar en todo lo que este a mi alcance. Saludos.


Bienvenjido gazcue


----------



## mmesson2

Bienvenidos Lill y juanerap


----------



## mmesson2

Seguimos aumentando la familia del foro.


----------



## gazcue53

Gracias por darme la bienvenida mmesson2


----------



## mmesson2

gazcue53 said:


> Gracias por darme la bienvenida mmesson2[/QUOT
> Esperamos que participes junto a nosotros de las maravillas de nuestro hermoso pais.


----------



## wiki

Bienvenidos a todos....a contribuir carajo...jaja


----------



## Peri_cles

bienvenidos a esta gran familia


----------



## pedrorosario

gazcue53 said:


> Saludos a todos. Llevo alrrededor de 3 anios viendo este foro, hasta el punto que no hay un solo dia que no entre. Sin saberlo ustedes son como una familia para mi. Soy Dominicano y llevo muchos anios viviendo en Puerto Rico. Amo profundamente a mi pais desde que tengo uso de razon, y me siento muy orgulloso de ustedes por la labor patriotica que estan haciendo. Espero poder aportar en todo lo que este a mi alcance. Saludos.


Bienvenido al *Foro Dominicano* kay:...

Otro mas de la diaspora Dominicana en el extranjero siempre atento a lo que pasa en su país...


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenidos!


----------



## gazcue53

Gracias a todos.


----------



## sceballos

hola, somos nuevos pero conocemos el foro y otros similares hace mucho tiempo
BRAVO ,BRAVO!!!! Club HISPANO-LATINO de la ciudad de Stalingrado/ rusia
[email protected] o tambien [email protected]
Muy bellas fotos e interesantes inforamciones sobre su region geografica...algunas de nosotras estuvimos de turistas en PUNTA CANA Y RIO SAN JUAN..R/Dominicana antes del terremoto


----------



## sceballos

Saludos a todos!! por lo que hemos leido...todos nacieron en RD y ahora viven en EU.o es que eso es una idea falza??? explicarnos por favor!!


NO ENTENDEMOS ESO POR ACA... Para nosotros eso no se entiende??? nacer, vivir en un lugar y luego irse??? Por favor explicarnos eso..alguien que sepa sobre esas cosas.


por aca eso de viajar nos gusta pero siempre regresamos por lo general ..AL NIDO MATERNO...O es que la cosa anda tan mal alli en RD como en Haiti o Cuba? queremos comentarios al respecto


----------



## Euromax

sceballos said:


> Saludos a todos!! por lo que hemos leido...todos nacieron en RD y ahora viven en EU.o es que eso es una idea falza??? explicarnos por favor!!
> 
> 
> NO ENTENDEMOS ESO POR ACA... Para nosotros eso no se entiende??? nacer, vivir en un lugar y luego irse??? Por favor explicarnos eso..alguien que sepa sobre esas cosas.
> 
> 
> por aca eso de viajar nos gusta pero siempre regresamos por lo general ..AL NIDO MATERNO...O es que la cosa anda tan mal alli en RD como en Haiti o Cuba? queremos comentarios al respecto


Bienvenidos sceballos al foro SCC Dominicano!!

para contestar tu pregunta: No, aqui todos vivimos en distintos puntos del mundo, ay muchos que viven en Republica Dominicana creo que mas de la mitad, ay muchos tambien que viven en los Estados Unidos, como yo por razones de estudios. No tengo ningun problema en vivir en mi pais porque alla tambien se puede vivir bien. 

yo lo que se es que la situacion en Hiati es diez veces peor que en la de RD, muchos haitianos van a RD para vivir mejor y mandarles dinero(remesas) a sus familias en haiti para que puedan sobre vivir.

Saludos a Russia!! tengo varios contactos alla en Euro-Asia en Kazakhstan al igual ya que la esposa de mi padre es Rusa.


----------



## cibaowhitee

La razon por la cual vivo en USA, es porque mi familia ha estado en este pais desde 1945.
La verdad me encantaria estar en RD dentro de 10 años o menos. 
Por razones de salud no me podido terminar mis planes originales , aunque uno va cambiando poco a poco y pasa el tiempo y veces se presenta una oportunidad y por un tiempo te olvidas un poco sobre el regreso.
Me perdi el mejores años de crecimiento economico de R D, vine a vivir a USA en 1996.
Los planes siguen siendo regresar pero con unas inversiones en bienes raices y luego estar mas tranqui.
Saben algo, admiro lo que se han quedado alla y han hecho un mejor pais, muchos de Vos estais mejor que muchos aca en USA.

Sigan adelante chicos sigan estudiando y si tienen la oportunidad de hacer maestrias fuera acedlo , nunca se es el mismo cuando regresas, tenemos que cambiar mucha de la mentalidad "podre de mi el gobielno no hace'na".

Bueno vasta de tanto sermon.

Un abrazo desde Miami


----------



## Atldom

sceballos said:


> Saludos a todos!! por lo que hemos leido...todos nacieron en RD y ahora viven en EU.o es que eso es una idea falza??? explicarnos por favor!!
> 
> 
> NO ENTENDEMOS ESO POR ACA... Para nosotros eso no se entiende??? nacer, vivir en un lugar y luego irse??? Por favor explicarnos eso..alguien que sepa sobre esas cosas.
> 
> 
> por aca eso de viajar nos gusta pero siempre regresamos por lo general ..AL NIDO MATERNO...O es que la cosa anda tan mal alli en RD como en Haiti o Cuba? queremos comentarios al respecto


Tu lo entiende perfectamente, el que NO entiende tu pregunta soy yo, miles si no millones de rusos viven fueran de Rusia, principalmente en otros paises Europeos como El Reino Unido, y otros paises con Estados Unidos.

Asi que tu pregunta no tiene ningun sentido ni fundamento, millones de ciudadanos de paises ricos viven en otros paises que no son el de ellos.

5 Millones the Britanicos viven fuera de El Reino Unidos, 6 Millones de Estadounidenses viven fuera de los Estados Unidos. Porque, si sus paises son ricos? Por que asi es la vida, la gente emigra por diferente razones que pueden ser: Financieras, Familiares, Estudios, Adventura, or politica.

Asi que no temela quiera dar en que Rusia es la ultima Coca Cola fria del desierto que no lo es. Miles de rusos se van de Rusia todos los años para nunca volver.


----------



## sceballos

Para: Atldom
desde; RUSIA

tema:SOBRE LAS INMIGRACIONES

Colegas de la INTERNET foro RD, Hola!!

Rusia, China, india y algunos paises africanos, por cantidades globales de inmigrantes siempre han ocupado los primeros lugares del mundo historicamentey asi fue,es y sera,

Despues existe otro concepto en las estadisticas de la ONU
que se llaman % de inmigraciones con respecto a los habitantes actuales residentes en sus paises natales..aqui vemos que los primeros lugares en el mundo no somos nosotros...son palestinos, ebreuas, armenio, cubanos y otras naciones de la africa y L.A 

me enteiende Ud ahora?? sobre si Rusia es COCACOLA...NO,NO,NO estamos lejos de eso las oleadas de inmigraciones han sido 1905, 1917, 1992-2000 si conoces un poco de historia con solo esos datos ya es suficiente..VERDAD??
SOBRE LOS RUSOS FUERA DEL PAIS..LES INFORMA,,en Alemania, isreal, inglaterra mas de
350 mil...en otros paises como Espana antes del 1992 se podian contar con dedos lasmano manos


----------



## sceballos

Pero a partir de la ERA de la peerestroika 1991-2000, ya son mas 30-40mil permanentes alli, mas de 150mil turistas cada etapa y unos 2-3mil ilegales

Ahora..otro tema uno de su foro RD me pidio qe les explicara....como viajar a estudiar la lengua ruisa por unos meses aqui en la universiada donde yo trabajo y ademas que les hablara sobre las carreras y los precios por aca...ESO LO HARE LUEGO ESPERENME, se lo promet
y como ultimo yo soy ciudadano de tres paises tengo tres ciudadanias...no solo soy ruso
hasta pronto mis amigos quisquellanos y sus lindisimas playas

Ing-Prof. Senelio CEBALLOS PEREZ
Universidad Comercial de STALINGRADO /RUSIA


----------



## sceballos

PARA ; PEDROROSARIO, JARU123 o alguien que me explique como?? colocar fotos en sus foroRD, lo he intentado y no me sale, soy ..UNCHEO...PROFANO EN ESO DE USTEDES LOS MAS JOVENES DE INTERNET
Tengo fotos,documentos y otras cosas que quiero hacerles llegar y no puedo entrar explicarme los pasos por favor a grandes razgos. En www.DICCIONARIO.RU si he podido pero en foro de RD no,CHaooooooooooo


----------



## sceballos

Para ;EUROmax
DE SDE; rUSIA
lo ENTENDI JOVEN!! pero esa era una republica Sovietica, ahora es unpais independiente de RUSIA y dicho sea de paso..vandesarrollandose mejor que Rusia ,Cuba y otros ex-socialistas paises.

que edad tiene su progenitor...es cubano???


----------



## Euromax

sceballos said:


> Para ;EUROmax
> DE SDE; rUSIA
> lo ENTENDI JOVEN!! pero esa era una republica Sovietica, ahora es unpais independiente de RUSIA y dicho sea de paso..vandesarrollandose mejor que Rusia ,Cuba y otros ex-socialistas paises.
> 
> que edad tiene su progenitor...es cubano???


mi padre?, mi padre es Dominicano, todos en mi familia. el esta en los 50's.


----------



## sceballos

por favor!! pedroosorio o cualquier colega del foro!!!
aqui tengo unas chicas estudiantes que quieren ir a estudiar a alguna universida de la RD, algo sobre turismo o carrera similares..comunicarse conmigo o con el [email protected] con VICTORIA


----------



## RamonGarciaP

Quiero perteneser al grupo, como le hago??? soy nuevo.


----------



## Jaru123

Bienvenido al foro! ya estas en el grupo


----------



## S.O.G

RamonGarciaP said:


> Quiero perteneser al grupo, como le hago??? soy nuevo.



Oh.. fácil, comienza a participar en los threads


----------



## Euromax

RamonGarciaP said:


> Quiero perteneser al grupo, como le hago??? soy nuevo.


Bienvenido Ramon


----------



## Higüeyano

Cada vez que veo este hilo me acuerdo del primer día que llegue aquí.


Saludos y Bienvenidos sean todos.


----------



## LOLA72

*LOLA72*

Hola a todos, me llamo como veis Lola soy española, y muy probablemente nos iremos a vivir a vuestro país, si me aceptais en vuestro foro estare encantada de intercambiar información y temas de interés para algunos de vosotros. Un abrazo


----------



## Euromax

LOLA72 said:


> Hola a todos, me llamo como veis Lola soy española, y muy probablemente nos iremos a vivir a vuestro país, si me aceptais en vuestro foro estare encantada de intercambiar información y temas de interés para algunos de vosotros. Un abrazo


Hola LOLA72,:hi:
Eres calurosamente bienvenida al foro SSC Dominicana, espero que te guste aqui te puedes sentir como en casa y compartir con todos vosotros todo lo que quieras.


----------



## SantoDomingo01

Hola Lola72 y bienvenida!


----------



## pedrorosario

LOLA72 said:


> Hola a todos, me llamo como veis Lola soy española, y muy probablemente nos iremos a vivir a vuestro país, si me aceptais en vuestro foro estare encantada de intercambiar información y temas de interés para algunos de vosotros. Un abrazo


Hola,Lola.

Bienvenida al Foro Dominicano,Lola.


----------



## EL_MERO_171

*AEROPUERTOS*



MASIEL925 said:


> Y QUIERO PARTICPAR EN ESTE FORO CLARO SI USTEDES ME ACEPTAN


 HOLA ESPERO PODER PARTISIPAR EN EL FORO DE USTEDES
SALUDOS DESDE NEW YORK


----------



## David Js

EL_MERO_171 said:


> HOLA ESPERO PODER PARTISIPAR EN EL FORO DE USTEDES
> SALUDOS DESDE NEW YORK


Por supuesto que si! bienvenido al foro


----------



## pedrorosario

Hola,Soy nuevo.Soy Pedro Rosario.¿Como le hago para postear?

No se como poner ni un comentario en SSC.


----------



## S.O.G

^^ Muy chistoso pedrorosario jeje :sleepy:


----------



## SantoDomingo01

jajajaja ta pasaoo


----------



## Santiaguero13

*Presentación en el foro*

Buenas tarde a todos!! he sido un asiduo observador pasivo de este foro desde hace mas de 4 años, le agradezco a todos los participantes del mismo, por que através de éste hemos podido ver, personas como yo que estamos en el exterior, las actualizaciones y avances de nuestro pais, en cuanto a infraestructura y arquitectura en los distintos ambitos se refiere, ahora bien que he dado el paso de participar de forma activa en el foro, espero sus aprobaciones para continuar, me disculpan el no haber hecho antes mi presentacion..gracias!!


----------



## S.O.G

^^ Bienvenido Santiaguero13!


----------



## tiotiti

*Hola*

Saludos a todos.
Primero, dislcupen por mi malo español, pero soy frances.
Estoy enamorado de sus pais, y tambien de una dominicana jejej.
Me llamo Thierry, pero en rep Dominicana, todos me dicen Titi.


----------



## ddcraper

^^Bienvenido al foro de República Dominicana, que bueno que te guste tanto nuestro pais espero que la estés pasando bien kay:


----------



## S.O.G

Bienvenido al foro Dominicano tiotiti, esperamos tenerte frecuentemente por aqui.


----------



## fastboyRD

tiotiti said:


> Saludos a todos.
> Primero, dislcupen por mi malo español, pero soy frances.
> Estoy enamorado de sus pais, y tambien de una dominicana jejej.
> Me llamo Thierry, pero en rep Dominicana, todos me dicen Titi.



*Mmmmmmm.... :sly: 

Hola Titi. Y de que parte de francia eres?.:|*


----------



## tiotiti

Estoy del sur de Francia, cerca de la ciudad de Arles.

Gracias a todos para su acogida.


----------



## AngelRD

Hola mi gente, Soy de SD pero ahora vivo en Italia.

Desde hoy me uno al foro


----------



## juan9463

Bienvenido angel.


----------



## dominicanito

bueno.. creo que lo e hecho todo mal, llevo un tiempo en el foro y no me avía presentado, pido disculpas y también pido su aprobación


----------



## Euromax

dominicanito said:


> bueno.. creo que lo e hecho todo mal, llevo un tiempo en el foro y no me avía presentado, pido disculpas y también pido su aprobación


 No ay de que preocuparte, estas en familia, bienvenido ! 

Solo sigue las reglas del foro, comparte de temas y estaras en buen camino. :cheers:


----------



## juan9463

dominicanito said:


> bueno.. creo que lo e hecho todo mal, llevo un tiempo en el foro y no me avía presentado, pido disculpas y también pido su aprobación


lol no importa bienvenido aunque ya hemos interactuado en algunos hilos.


----------



## CarlitoHuella

SALUDO, SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO.

RESPUERTA: carlito desde hoy eres bienvenido al foro.

YO RESPONDO: OKEY GRACIAS SOY BIENVENIDO​


----------



## juan9463

*Cosa ma grande chico*

:nuts:


----------



## Highboy02

hola gente :; yo soy highboy02 ya antes avia estado por aca en el hilo de lo que era la L1 ahora volvi espero compartir nuevamente con utds ver las foto que traen y eso...


----------



## Higüeyano

Bienvenido Highboy:cheers:


----------



## fastboyRD

AngelRD said:


> Hola mi gente, Soy de SD pero ahora vivo en Italia.
> 
> *Desde hoy me uno al foro*





*Puso 3 posts y nadie mas lo vio postear.*:lol:


----------



## juan9463

y gual que muchos jjjj se desaparecen lol.


----------



## pasajero13

Hola tambien soy nuevo por estos lares un saludo atodos


----------



## juan9463

hola :hi: bienvenido.


----------



## JH52

Hola


----------



## d-antares

Hola a [email protected] 
soy nueva en el foro desde venezuela


----------



## juan9463

^^ bienvenida, eres dominicana?


----------



## d-antares

No, soy venezolana


----------



## Guacanagarix

Hola a todos,tambien soy nuevo...Bueno,no tanto ya que estuve hace par de anios como bohechio. Saludos


----------



## erick2323

*hola*

hola soy nuevo


----------



## pedrorosario

d-antares said:


> Hola a [email protected]
> soy nueva en el foro desde venezuela





Guacanagarix said:


> Hola a todos,tambien soy nuevo...Bueno,no tanto ya que estuve hace par de anios como bohechio. Saludos





erick2323 said:


> hola soy nuevo


*Bienvenidos sean al foro. Esperamos sinceramente sus comentarios y aportes a esta comunidad de Skyscrapercity Dominicana.*


----------



## Prince Lestat

Hola! Nuevo en el foro ^.^


----------



## Tomito1

Prince Lestat said:


> Hola! Nuevo en el foro ^.^


Bienvenido.


----------



## spart




----------



## Sin Nombre

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, llevo un tiempo visitandolo pero decidi crearme una cuenta ahora, vengo de Santo Domingo, pero ahora vivo en Montreal Canada


----------



## Haydee Cohen

hola, soy haydee. hace un tiempito que vengo opinando de algunos temas, no sabia que habia un foro de presentacion, mil disculpas! soy arquitecta pero llevo unos 10 años manejandome en gerencia de ventas de material de terminaciones y acabados para proyectos. es un placer pertenecer a esta página. estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## K-Bien

^^ Bienvenida

Esperamos que te sientas a gusto en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## CarlitoHuella

Bienvenida...


----------



## hermax

Hola a todos, soy de Rosario, Argentina y hace tiempo que vengo visitando el foro, el cual es muy completo e interesante. Espero poder colaborar y sumar mi granito de arena. Saludos!!


----------



## S.O.G

hermax said:


> Hola a todos, soy de Rosario, Argentina y hace tiempo que vengo visitando el foro, el cual es muy completo e interesante. Espero poder colaborar y sumar mi granito de arena. Saludos!!



Bienvenido!


----------



## BAP DOM

Esto esta raro!! Me parece que se está llevando a cabo un acto sumamente trollístico aquí.


----------



## SkyKing33

Quiero ser parte del Foro Skyscrapercity Dominicano  aunque vivo en EE.UU


----------



## CarlitoHuella

Bienvenido panchito... :cheers1:


----------



## Joseddk

Buenas a todos, me gustaría poder subir unas imágenes q tome de Santo Domingo y sus construcciones, pero cuando voy al enlacen que me dice cómo... Me sale un mensaje indicándome q no tengo acceso, podrían echarme una mano?


----------



## Jaru123

Las fotos las tienes en tu equipo (pc)? Si la tienes en el equipo tienes que subirla a internet por alguna pagina que te lo permita y luego copias en link directo y das click donde esta el icono de imagen, luego le das a pegar y listo. Revisa tu PM si no sabes subirla a la red para explicarte mejor.


----------



## DDyT

Necesitas cierta cantidad de posts (mensajes) para poder poner imagenes en el foro. Creo que son 25.


----------



## spart




----------

